# Drag Bags?!?



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a 04 gto and I just ordered the drag bags because I have crazy wheel hop and I just wanted to get an idea on wat I need to do or if there are any tricks on how to do the install thanks


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I do not have drag bags but i've heard you must remove the bump stops but thats all ive seen, i think its pretty simple


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Very easy! Disconnect your sway bar end links, shocks, lower control arm bolts, and lower your control arms. Remove springs, cut off bump stops, put drag bags in springs, place back in vehicle, route air lines, and put back together! I did mine one night after work. Very easy! Just make sure you don't route the air lines by anything that will move and break them. There are small holes in the plastic cover at the rear of the vehicle that are perfect for mounting the air valve so at the track all you have to do is bend down by the rear bumper to inflate/deflate. Ican tell you they make a world of difference on the track. I should have put them in the day I bought the car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Too bad you already ordered them. There are other bags (Mazda MPV) that are cheaper, easier to install and don't require cutting your bump stops off.


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Footballs work great too.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Are you guys sure those are the bumpstops that are getting cut. Those things hold the coil springs in place and I highly doubt that they ever contact each other and if they did it would cause some serious damage. Bumpstops are usually made of rubber, get bolted in place and keep the car from bottoming out. The rubber pieces that go over them are the coil spring insolators----Danfigg


----------

